# Spoke application: What spoke (gauge, length, butt style) to use on what bike wheel. examp: Schwinn Heavy weight S-2 26" 36 hole.



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2022)

Couldn't find this on the site... think it is way overdue.
Wheels info taken from should be known original wheels.
S-2's (wording between double knurles) were all original Schwonn script front and New Departure D coaster 1/2" pitch coaster brake (large letter brake arm} wheels.
.067 gauge, double butted, length: 10 5/8"


----------



## bloo (Mar 17, 2022)

You properly measure the length with a spoke ruler. The length is from the inside of the bend to the tip of the spoke (no nipple). Here is an old thread of mine where a PDF of a spoke ruler (in inches) was posted by @100bikes that you can print. PDF is vector graphics, so there is no guarantee it prints the right size. Check against another ruler to make sure it printed the right size, and adjust the size and reprint if necessary.

If using a regular ruler, make sure it really starts at zero, and does not have extra material at the end (many do).

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-need-some-schwinn-s7-spokes.176285/

Park also makes a nice spoke ruler, and I usually see them for sale in the LBS here. I think they are metric, because spokes are sold in millimeters these days. Multiply inches by 25.4 to get millimeters. Or, divide millimeters by 25.4 to get inches.

I think what you want is 269mm and a cross 4 pattern for a New Departure "D" coaster brake or a Schwinn script front hub on 26 inch S2 rims.

.067 does not sound like gauge. That sounds like thousandths of an inch, is that right?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2022)

bloo said:


> You properly measure the length with a spoke ruler. The length is from the inside of the bend to the tip of the spoke (no nipple). Here is an old thread of mine where a PDF of a spoke ruler (in inches) was posted by @100bikes that you can print. PDF is vector graphics, so there is no guarantee it prints the right size. Check against another ruler to make sure it printed the right size, and adjust the size and reprint if necessary.
> 
> If using a regular ruler, make sure it really starts at zero, and does not have extra material at the end (many do).
> 
> ...



yes thousanths. Thanks!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 17, 2022)

What you have are TORRINGTON double butted spokes and you are measuring the spoke at 'midspan' ( the thin center section )

If you measure close to nipple or close to the hub flange you will come up with .080"

*TORRINGTON DOUBLE BUTTED SPOKES* = got 'em, just let me know how many you require AND length = misterbshakey595@gmail.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 17, 2022)

we need a list. I got wheels to build and no reference. 

S-2 with a Schwinn forebrake.   S-2 or S-7 with a 2 speed kickback. 

do S-2's take a different spoke than drop centers? I need to take the forebrake from a drop center and put it in an S-2


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2022)

anyone else care to post info on other wheels 26" Lobdel drop centers.... etc.?


----------



## bloo (Mar 17, 2022)

About 2 or 3 years ago I had to relace the back wheel on my 41 straightbar Schwinn. As I recall It was a tossup between 269mm and 268mm, and I used 269mm. That was for cross four to match the front wheel. That wheel was:

Lobdell Flat >> New Departure "D" >> cross 4  = 269mm

Note: I see no way an S2 could be different than a Lobdell Flat. Drop centers I am less sure of, but I suspect they are the same. Are they deeper? Hold one up to an S2 and check if you have the rims!

And then I had to buy a few spokes for my 61 Speedster to replace some broken and damaged ones, as in that link I posted above with the spoke ruler. I believe these are original Schwinn-Built wheels. They were:

Schwinn S7 >> Bendix Triple Red 2 Speed >> cross 3  = 10-5/16"
Schwinn S7 >> Schwinn Script Front Hub  >> cross 3 = 10-11/16"

Some around here will tell you Schwinn used the same spokes in everything (10-5/8"?) and just used cross 4 on ballooners and cross 3 on S7s. The may be right. I only know what I found in my wheels. I do find that the cross 4 on ballooner and cross 3 on S7 detail is usually, but not always true.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## bloo (Mar 18, 2022)

*24" *Huffy 28 spoke flat rims (like Lobdell) with New Departure "D" rear or "W" front,  cross 3, *243mm* (9-1/2" or 9-9/16").


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 18, 2022)

For English Raleighs of various sizes from roadster down to lightweight road bikes.






I have two notebooks for building wheels:

Schwinn 3 speed: https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/wheelbuilding-notebook-schwinn-3-speed.html

Raleigh 3 speed: https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/wheelbuilding-notebook-raleigh-three.html

The Raleigh and Torrington charts are pretty good, in my experience. They measured the spokes in inches in those days and were a little less picky about getting the length perfect than today's computer-driven wheel building and weight-obsessed builders (they were not above trimming or grinding ends as needed, and they didn't obsess over having the spoke match the nipple end perfectly). For most vintage bike applications, neither should today's wheelbuilder get to obsessed over perfect length - there's a little wiggle room for the correct length (though tolerance is limited, as with everything). Don't be afraid to build wheels and don't be afraid to stop and consult the charts if you need help.


----------



## bloo (Mar 18, 2022)

True enough, but you should try to hit it on the nose when ordering. 

It probably won't be perfect in practice when you assemble the wheel, but if you miss by too much you get to buy them again, and that is really easy to do.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 18, 2022)

I just bought a Park Tool spoke ruler on ebay . . $10.99 and free shipping. he has more.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304337675190?campid=5335809022


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 18, 2022)

9.5" inches = 241.3mm


----------

